
At Hedge Funds Where Are the Women? - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-hedge-funds-where-are-the-women-1535030899
======
naveen99
A little surprising given there must be lots of rich women in the world. And
it doesn’t really require much else if you want to start a hedge fund.

